# Any updates on curb rash/wheel scrape repairs from ED?



## Russ650i (Feb 27, 2012)

So this is my Second ED car. This time around the hotel put a small wheel rash on one side during my travels. I reported it when I checked it in.
When I picked up my car it was still there. Wear & Tear they say.

So I would suggest when you check your car in, say it is perfect, then the assumption is that the damage is as a result of shipping and it will get fixed.
I could have done that no problem, they did not check the car very much in zurich when I checked it in.


----------



## VDPHB (Apr 4, 2002)

Russ650i - Thanks for the update on your redelivery. That's disappointing to hear that it didn't get repaired, I should have my car in the next couple weeks and will report back as well.


----------



## frank325 (Dec 29, 2005)

Russ650i said:


> So this is my Second ED car. This time around the hotel put a small wheel rash on one side during my travels. I reported it when I checked it in.
> When I picked up my car it was still there. Wear & Tear they say.
> 
> So I would suggest when you check your car in, say it is perfect, then the assumption is that the damage is as a result of shipping and it will get fixed.
> I could have done that no problem, they did not check the car very much in zurich when I checked it in.


I don't think that'll fly. Loginout checks the car themselves for damage.


----------



## Gary J (Dec 18, 2013)

Russ650i said:


> So this is my Second ED car. This time around the hotel put a small wheel rash on one side during my travels. I reported it when I checked it in.
> When I picked up my car it was still there. Wear & Tear they say.
> 
> So I would suggest when you check your car in, say it is perfect, then the assumption is that the damage is as a result of shipping and it will get fixed.
> I could have done that no problem, they did not check the car very much in zurich when I checked it in.


the pic?


----------



## tim330i (Dec 18, 2001)

For reference BMW NA recently (early Oct) reminded all dealerships of the ED wear and tear policy. I think they're becoming less forgiving on repairs but take a look and decided for yourself -

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=875053

Tim


----------



## woobiee (Mar 20, 2015)

I got word through email that my wheel/tire that was curbed during ED was replaced. I haven't picked the car up yet but this is what the system indicated.

On the contrary, I also had a centimeter scratch on the bumper that was NOT repaired. They indicated that it was a wear-and-tear item.

This was for a 9/28 drop off in Munich and they noted both items on the form.


----------



## Brian R. (Sep 5, 2002)

woobiee said:


> I got word through email that my wheel/tire that was curbed during ED was replaced. I haven't picked the car up yet but this is what the system indicated.
> 
> On the contrary, I also had a centimeter scratch on the bumper that was NOT repaired. They indicated that it was a wear-and-tear item.
> 
> This was for a 9/28 drop off in Munich and they noted both items on the form.


Did you happen to have a picture of the curbed wheel? Just trying to gauge what level of damage enticed them to replace it. Thanks!


----------



## woobiee (Mar 20, 2015)

Brian R. said:


> Did you happen to have a picture of the curbed wheel? Just trying to gauge what level of damage enticed them to replace it. Thanks!


No sir, don't have a photo. It was certainly not small, maybe 2-4 inches long. They said they replaced the 'tire' which to me means both rim and tire. I can't imagine them replacing just the tire and not the damaged rim.


----------



## VDPHB (Apr 4, 2002)

Updating the original post that started this thread, I took redelivery today and was very pleased to see that my curb rashed rim was either replaced or repaired. For those asking, it was a significant scrape and not just a nick or small scrape.

Relieved, pleased, and very happy that BMW took care of this on my car! :thumbup:


----------



## shark715 (Nov 20, 2011)

VDPHB said:


> Updating the original post that started this thread, I took redelivery today and was very pleased to see that my curb rashed rim was either replaced or repaired. For those asking, it was a significant scrape and not just a nick or small scrape.
> 
> Relieved, pleased, and very happy that BMW took care of this on my car! :thumbup:


We took redelivery of our car at the dealer yesterday. Our salesperson noticed me checking the wheels for damage, and mentioned the wear and tear policy (she is exceptionally knowledgeable and experienced with ED).

Anyway the obvious answer is that if you experience a small wheel scrape while in Europe and want the wheel replaced, before you turn in the car just make sure that the same wheel suffers much more significant damage. Sorry I could not resist


----------



## Brian R. (Sep 5, 2002)

Like I posted in the other thread, my wheel damage was not repaired, and incurred additional damage after drop off when I was reunited at the PDC. I didn't take any personal photos of the damage I did, so currently I'm in no-man's land with an inquiry to my CA about what recourse I have. Would have understood if it showed up with only what I did, but when there's more damage done by the carrier than what I did myself I'm disappointed to say the least. It doesn't help things when others who picked up the same week as me here got repairs as well.


----------



## frank325 (Dec 29, 2005)

Brian R. said:


> Like I posted in the other thread, my wheel damage was not repaired, and incurred additional damage after drop off when I was reunited at the PDC. I didn't take any personal photos of the damage I did, so currently I'm in no-man's land with an inquiry to my CA about what recourse I have. Would have understood if it showed up with only what I did, but when there's more damage done by the carrier than what I did myself I'm disappointed to say the least. It doesn't help things when others who picked up the same week as me here got repairs as well.


When did you notice the damage? Was it found before you drove off? They should have the damage noted from when you dropped off, and if it's something beyond what was on there, it seems someone else should be liable for that. I also incurred damage during shipping that was not my fault. They curbed my wheel ever so slightly, and also did a little damage to the tire. I didn't see it until I got home, so that screwed me.


----------



## Brian R. (Sep 5, 2002)

frank325 said:


> When did you notice the damage? Was it found before you drove off? They should have the damage noted from when you dropped off, and if it's something beyond what was on there, it seems someone else should be liable for that. I also incurred damage during shipping that was not my fault. They curbed my wheel ever so slightly, and also did a little damage to the tire. I didn't see it until I got home, so that screwed me.


Was reported to the PCD guy who mentioned policy and then walked off. ED redeliveries were outside in the rain, so I'm guessing he had enough of getting wet.


----------



## Gary J (Dec 18, 2013)

What is the timing? Damage before taking redelivery?


----------

